# Rockford Fosgate Sound System



## CrAzYImPuLsE001 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a 2004 Spec-V, I'm real excited but i want to make sure that it has the Rockford Fosgate upgraded sound system, how could i be sure i am getting it? like is there somewhere i can see the name, or maybe an extra couple of speakers somewhere? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

glad you are interested in a spec v

1) this is the engine section and is designed for related discussion to the engine itself and closely related components. this belongs in the B15 chasis or audio section (don't worry, we will move it for you).

2) the rockford system comes with an 8 inch sub if i recall correctly and the headunit is marked itself. it will also say on the sticker and you can only get it with a sunroof. it is called the sound and sunroof package and you cannot buy either individually to my knowledge. now, frankly the system is not all that great and you will likely want to upgrade it later on so i would consider listening to it before deciding if you want to pay the extra few grand for a sunroof that hurts chasis rigidy, adds weight, and a mediocre sound package that actually makes upgrading harder in the future. then again, if the package is what you want, you will be able to tell very easily.


----------

